# bald eagles



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

As anyone else noticed an increase in bald eagles this year?

Sorry if this is off topic - but the river is washed out, and no ice fishing here soon, based on forecast.

Ive had bald eagles pass close by while Im waist deep fishing the GMR. Ive seen them somewhat regularly when im driving (i look for things like that), and a few times while im out walking my dog.

There has been a pair hanging around Eastwood Lake, and they've been seen around Englewood Reserve and Spring Valley recently.

Here's a link where folks have posted their sightings:

http://www.baldeagleinfo.com/eagle/directory/Ohio.html


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Not yet this year. 

However in December I got to witness what I believe was 2 bald eagles in courtship at Rocky Fork Lake. They flew around for a minute or so doing some crazy aerial maneuvers and making pretty load noises. Don't see that too often. 

I also saw a bald eagle at Rocky Fork Lake in April as well last year. And I witnessed another bald eagle down on 52 near the dayton power and light power plant in March last year. 

I don't think I have ever seen that many bald eagles in one year before. Maybe the population is growing, or maybe I'm just paying attention more. 

Thanks for that website, I'll probably report mine as well. I feel its the right thing to do. Maybe it will help preserve the population.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

it was not in ohio but i was down at my duck hunting cabin in arkansas last week and me and another guy seen 7 of them sitting in a rice field one day. it was awesome.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive seen the Eastwood lake ones s everal times now and about 3 weeks ago saw a pair over at Brookville lake, always cool! Last Fall saw one at Rocky Fork as well

Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looked for them all last year and sadly never had a sighting in Englewood even though we had a nesting pair at the reserve. 

I do hope they continue to populate this area, very encouraging!!! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have seen nesting pair at Indian Lake a had a fly over from one in the fall in Miami county. These are the first I have seen in the wild in my life time... So yes they seem to be increasing in numbers. I would like to see one snatch a fish out of the water.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Would you believe i saw another one today at Eastwood Lake, on my way home from work? I'm almost afraid to mention it, people will think i have them painted on my glasses.

There's been a pair hanging around there for about a month, so there is a good chance of them nesting this year. (they nested 2010, you can see the old stick nest north of Harshman, dayton well fields property.)

I did try to check out the nest last year at Englewood, didnt see them, they are a long ways off in the north end of the park.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been watching around Eastwood, but haven't seen them since last Summer....from what I have read, they start establishing their nest in February.....last years nestfailed and they typically don't return to a failed nest....I'm encouraged by the fact that you are seeing them already....hopefully they will nest at Eastwood again this year....there are plenty of great blue heron nests for them to take over and build up......SMB, I havenot seen the nest in englewood, but have had both osprey and a bald eagle fly over me in my yak on the Stillwater south of the dam last summer.

Mike


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Close to 10 yrs ago wading the gravel bar NNW of the Marina at CJ heard a very close "Who- ho" behind me. Stopped and turned around to see a Great Horned Owl silouetted by a just rising full moon perched in the last tree. Magically AWESOME sight. It leapt off, gliding silently over me, dove down and flaired and snatched something (a fish?) and flew off into the darkness...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Moved south into the paint valley down the road from bainbrigde. Ive seen bald eagles more times than I can count since I moved. They go cruising up paint creek early in the morning, flying real low scanning for a snack. Ive seen as many as 4 at a time in the bigger trees along route 50 just west of bainbridge. Seems like cloudy days are the best time to spot them there. Best spotting was having two big adults in the big cottonwoods in my backyard. Never though I would ever live anywhere where bald eagles would chill out! I heard that there is a huge nest just up the valley from my house along the little creek that backs my property.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I've not been out yet this year but over the past several years I have seen bald eagles several times out in Waynesville / springvalley area. They are a regular sight off 42 fishing the LMR between downtown Waynesville and Mount Holly. Also have seen them at the Springvalley Marsh several times. Neat to see them, never thought they'd be that close to home.


----------



## Aquamac (Jan 14, 2010)

2 yrs ago I saw a Bald Eagle on the Ohio River at the mouth of 8 mile creek. It was there on several occasions & I did get a fuzzy picture. Never would have dreamed when I was younger to see an Eagle that close to downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen the ones that hang around Eastwood as well. I also saw one going down the Scioto about 2 miles upriver from where it dumps into the Ohio.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

See um every year at C C lake. Not in bunches but 1 or 2 or more sitings every year... 
They will nest in the same nest every year so if you saw their nest over by the well fields they should be back


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> See um every year at C C lake. Not in bunches but 1 or 2 or more sitings every year...
> They will nest in the same nest every year so if you saw their nest over by the well fields they should be back


OK Mason, where are the well fields? I take my daughter out frequently in our Kayaks and we see lots of king fishers but havent seen the eagles yet.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

SConner said:


> I have seen nesting pair at Indian Lake a had a fly over from one in the fall in Miami county. These are the first I have seen in the wild in my life time... So yes they seem to be increasing in numbers. I would like to see one snatch a fish out of the water.


My brother swore he saw a bald eagle at indian lake last year while we were saugeye fishing. I swore he was on drugs. It's funny to hear someone else that has seen them, maybe he wasn't crazy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The Well fields are the lakes just East of Eastwood Lake, they are owned by the city of Dayton and allow zero access, its where the eagles have nexed in the past few years, from Rt 4 if you look across the lake youll see all the great blue heron nests ( rookery) in 2 trees, the eagles nest is right in there with them. Most folks park atthe front acess to Eastwood right along Harshman and watch them from there. 

Salmonid


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I had one fly across the road right in front of me this morning on my way into work. What a good way to start off the day.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Always very cool to see, I've seen a bald eagle a few times now up at Kiser. I usually stop fishing and just sit and watch. I'm watching because they're really exciting creatures to observe plus I figure if I watch them long enough I'll get to see one take a snack mid flight.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

went to outerbanks the other year and there was an eagle exhausted on the beach. Walked right up to it within a couple feet and it just sat there.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Ville Boy said:


> My brother swore he saw a bald eagle at indian lake last year while we were saugeye fishing. I swore he was on drugs. It's funny to hear someone else that has seen them, maybe he wasn't crazy.


Your brother is not crazy, they are nesting back in the "Preserves". The nest is very visible when cruising around back there. We were there in early spring and there were hatchlings in the nest. Watched them bring food back to the nest and could occasionally see the heads pop up as they were being fed.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive seen them at englewood and one out here by the house in brookville already. its a great sign considering i didnt see my first one until a couple years ago


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I was on my back porch just now talking on the phone and a monster bald eagle just came cruising up the treeline along the creek in my back yard. makes me think its true what the locals say about there being a nest up that way from me.


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

Just saw your post. About two weeks ago saw one soar over me while fishing the GMR in troy. A week ago saw one while heading home from ft. Laramie.


GMR- Get My Rod


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn&#8217;t see any bald eagles in 2011 but I saw the same one (I think it was the same one) several times on the WWR in 2010. What I have seen more of over the past few years are osprey, in 2010 I saw one on the Mad River and I saw a pair on the WWR almost every time I went there. In 2011 I saw osprey on 4 Mile Creek and the GMR several times.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

SConner said:


> Your brother is not crazy, they are nesting back in the "Preserves". The nest is very visible when cruising around back there. We were there in early spring and there were hatchlings in the nest. Watched them bring food back to the nest and could occasionally see the heads pop up as they were being fed.


That's good to hear. I will cruise back there this spring on a day when the fishing is slow and hopefully Andy isn't with me - I like calling him crazy.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I've seen bald eagles (just one at a time) several times at miami whitewater park lake, brookville lake, and on the whitewater river. Until a few years ago I would called someone a liar who said they saw one inthe wild around Cincinnati. Coolest (for me) sighting though was in the Boundary Waters of northern Minnesota. We put the remains of a tasty northern pike on a rock in fron of our camp and a few minutes later a bald eagle came across the lake, swooped down, and grabbed that carcass off the rock right in front of us. ONe of the coolest sights in my life. Probably happens often up there but a unique experience for me.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a pretty neat and informative article about them at eastwood.


http://eastwoodeaglewatchers.wordpress.com/2012/01/


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Over the past couple of years I have seen Bald Eagles on the Whitewater in Ohio. There is a nesting pair and have had offspring. Also there is a nesting pair near Lake Isabella right next to the Little Miami River. Bald Eagles in the area are a good thing. Shows that the surrounding areas have enough food to support them. I view it as the fishing is good. Great to see them just gliding up the stream.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Love this thread. I myself have sighted more eagles the last two yrs then in the rest of my life.... At frank road and 71 in the anderson concrete ponds i usually always see one or two. Actualy i think they have a nest near the treeline on the side were the river runs...

then hear in groveport theres a nest across from madison christian school/church.... Im consistanly seeing them running up and down bigwalnut and blacklick creeks. and actually almost hit one on williams road traveling south. We both went over the bridge about the same time over bigwalnut.....

About two yrs ago my nephew and i watched the one on frank road dive down into the quarrie and snatch a fish.... Then last fall i seen two eagles eating a dead deer just off a deadend road of bixbey hear in groveport....

Really neat things to see and am amazed everytime i see them!


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw the ones at indian lake last year pretty awesome site,Got a dumb question but how come you dont see more of them? they are protected and people arnt suppose to hunt them? So why the low population numbers? Do they keep there own population down because of being territorial?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen a Bigfoot or Bigfoot Evidence...some people have reports by the ohio river and alot of sightings in South East Ohio


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I Fish and bow fish on the scioto river here in the columbus area . And in the last couple of years we tend to see at least one every time we float the river . They are one awsome bird .


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

There is a pair of them in a nest at East Fork lake. I see them just about every time I fish the cove where they are nesting........ They are right on the waters edge and super easy to see. Also very used to boats so you can get pretty close and they just go bout there business. 

Also, I used to mow for Brown county rural water on state route 52 and a pair had built a nest and the water plant built a fenced cubicle where you could view them from. They nested for a few years and then moved on so the viewing area was closed. The next year I was fishing a stretch of river just downstream from the h20 company and there they were. The fellas at the h20 plant told me they had moved downstream just a bit and they werent lieing..........

The ones at east fork lake are the best though. Be honest with yas Im a little bit worried about them for the simple fact that there is a duck hunting blind right by there nesting area........... I honestly think that particular blind shouldnt be there for this reasoning but what do I know!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Indiana officers seek info in bald eagle shooting
Images

Print Story Published: 2/09 3:36 pm Share Updated: 2/09 3:39 pmEMINENCE, Ind. (AP)  Indiana conservation officers are seeking information from the public in the recent shooting of a bald eagle in central Indiana's Morgan County.
Officers says a local resident found the eagle on private property near the town of Eminence on Feb. 1. Eminence is about 30 miles southwest of Indianapolis.

this is off the local 12 website....Its sad but the truth that we have to live everyday with idiots like the person who did this.


----------

